# Getting Soooo Frustrated



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

ok I have searched the posts and can't find anything that helps me with my problem. Diago is 4 months old and either he is really bullheaded or he's really stupid. I am leaning towards the bullheaded..when he comes in from outside he immediately starts jumping up to see what is on top of the kitchen table and the counters. I push him down and holler no at him, I have stood there and push him down saying no each and evry time. he is relentless and keeps doing it. as soon as i walk to the other room up he goes again. when i go back into the kitchen he sees me and jumps down right away. i have banned him to the back porch but nothing is working. what do i do now??? it is at the point that it isn't any fun when he is in the house, which he comes in all the time, he's not outside for the whole day. i dread having him come in now because it is such a battle with him. please tell me what to do, i have never had a dog that i haven't been able to break of this within a few days. i don't have the option of training class as it is like 45 miles away.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Try setting a trap by lining up a bunch of empty soda/beer cans along the edges of the table and counter and stacked two or more high. When he jumps up he will knock them over making a loud noise which should startle him. A few beans or pennies in the cans (with tape over the hole) will add to the noise.

Good luck ...Let us know what worked for you.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've heard that if you scare them when they do it they won't get back up there. We had a slight problem with it and I finally put some pennies in a can and shookit at ehr when she did it. Since she is scared of loud noises it worked. But i was prepared to line the counter with things that would fall to make loud noises if neccessary.


----------



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks i am at the point that anything is worth a try....lining up the cans!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Rob (Oakly's Dad) had a really good idea. Other than that it is time to put the leash on him when he comes in and control when and where he can go. JMHO

Hooch


----------



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

oh that's a good idea never thought of the leash! DUH i have my days! thanks


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

My Molly was very stubborn with the counter surfing. I had an awful time with her. I just kept repeating "OFF" loudly and then one day I noticed she isn't doing it any more. She's 6 months old now and I think it finally stopped on its own.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GRAMMAD said:


> I have searched the posts and can't find anything that helps me with my problem. Diago is 4 months old and either he is really bullheaded or he's really stupid. I am leaning towards the bullheaded..when he comes in from outside he immediately starts jumping up to see what is on top of the kitchen table and the counters. I push him down and holler no at him, I have stood there and push him down saying no each and evry time. he is relentless and keeps doing it. as soon as i walk to the other room up he goes again.


The two of you have quite a cycle going! Time to think outside the box and stop doing what's not working.

OK. Here's the deal. You have to stop and think about how dogs operate. Dogs repeat behaviors that they find to be reinforcing. If he keeps jumping up, that means that the behavior is being reinforced - either intrinsically via the fun he has from the jumping process, or via the attention he gets from you when he jumps. Remember that for dogs, very often, negative attention is better than being ignored. Just because we think it's punishing to yell at him and push him down, doesn't mean he feels the same way.

You HAVE to stop the behavior from being parcticed and rewarded. Management is the answer.

At 4 months old, I'll make the argument that he's WAY TOO YOUNG to be running around unsupervised. When Quiz was that age, his time indoors was very closely managed. He was either behind a baby gate in the kitchen, in an x-pen, with me on a leash, on a tether with the family in the family room, in a crate, etc. He was *never* on his own w/o supervision b/c that's when a puppy will get in trouble. Never let a puppy become self-employed - 'cuz you'll never like what they come up with.

For starters, why not pup a baby gate up on the kitchen doorway? That's training via management b/c you're preventing him from practicing what you don't want. Or if he's in the kitchen with you, tether him to the kitchen table with a great chew bone and a dog bed. Or keep him on leash and work a down stay. Always remember that every second you are with your dog, SOMEBODY is being trained! 

If you know he's likely to jump on the counters, first, keep EVERYTHING picked up and pushed back so he's never successful at pulling something off. Also, I'd never be letting him in there unsupervised. If he was only in there was I was, I could watch him and when I could tell he started entertaining the idea of jumping up, I could interrupt it (Ehh-Eh!) and then give him the right thing to do (go lie down and chew your bone, etc.). You can't leave him unsupervised at this point and expect him to make the right choice. He's telling you that the wrong choice is more rewarding. You need to end that pattern.

Hope that helps! Management makes all the difference!

-S


----------



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have gates in almost every doorway but with 3 grandkids in the same house the little darling makes his way into any room at some point. gotta love them! the thing i did notice last night is if i happen to be too lazy to get the dishes washed is when he really sniffs things out. he can't reach things yet but that is only a matter of time. so i guess i will have to make sure to get things cleaned up right after each meal until i can break him of counter surfing. darn it i love being lazy about it but with Diago around at least my kitchen will always be clean. LOL I am going to try the leash though and see how he does. he will get really mad cuz my other dog has free reign of the house. never thought i would have to child proof my house again! he's so sweet though but a little imp!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They certainly can test our patience. You have gotten some great advice here, so I don't feel I have much to add. I do hope you will find something that works. I do think that restricting his ability to roam indoors will help, also the noisemakers on the counters. 

This too shall pass! However I understand the frustration. Sampson adds a few grey hairs to my head still, and he is two!

Good luck!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GRAMMAD said:


> I love being lazy about it but with Diago around at least my kitchen will always be clean. LOL I am going to try the leash though and see how he does. he will get really mad cuz my other dog has free reign of the house. never thought i would have to child proof my house again! he's so sweet though but a little imp!



I tell people that with one puppy, it's like childproofing for THREE busy toddlers!

Hey, for those moments where you want to be lazy, get an x-pen or use a tether. That way you and the grandkids can veg in the family room while dishes abound, and Diego can chill in the x-pen or on the tether in the room with you and you don't have to worry about him running into the kitchen. That's why I love dog management systems -- they allow me to still be "human" and even LAZY from time to time while still teaching my pup the correct behavior.

-S


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been having the same problem with Brady for the past month. He is five months. My problem is my kids are the ones that need to be trained. I will have him in the crate or the gate shut for a particular reason, next thing I know, he has his freedom and just stole somebody's dinner.:doh:


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

I had to laugh in support when I just read your post. Cara is now nine months old and until maybe two months ago this was one of her specialties. It drove us nuts! I also posted on here and received the same suggestions as you did. Unfortunately, nothing much worked with her, but then I didn't try the ploys again and again. We resorted to just reprimanding her and do you know what? The behavior is now gone. 

I would be cooking and look to my right and there was Cara, big head over the sink. She would cruise and cruise. BUT IT DID STOP. Try what everyone suggested. In my darkest moments I feared she would be one of "those" dogs that always had her nose where it shouldn't go, but this at least has been solved!

Good luck!
Helaine


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> ...At 4 months old, I'll make the argument that he's WAY TOO YOUNG to be running around unsupervised. When Quiz was that age, his time indoors was very closely managed. He was either behind a baby gate in the kitchen, in an x-pen, with me on a leash, on a tether with the family in the family room, in a crate, etc. He was *never* on his own w/o supervision b/c that's when a puppy will get in trouble. Never let a puppy become self-employed - 'cuz you'll never like what they come up with...


BINGO!!!!

And a little added daily exercise wouldn't hurt either...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

delete, double post.:doh:


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

> Diago is 4 months old and either he is really bullheaded or he's really stupid. I am leaning towards the bullheaded


He is neither, he just needs work here, and some you do need to work harder with in certain area's then in others. He's most likely also been reinforced for this many times over, so it is harder to break, and not to mention he's four months old...very much a pup yet but needs to learn that it is not acceptable behavior.



> I push him down and holler no at him, I have stood there and push him down saying no each and evry time. he is relentless and keeps doing it.


Right here is your problem! Pushing down, and hollering is not training. It is your frustration coming out, which I totally understand when these things happen, but it is the wrong way to handle it. The dog reads that as just excitement and it will in fact take the dog up even higher then when he was first coming in and doing it. Once they go even higher, they hear you even less so it's important not to take them there.

The best way to work with this, is to keep tables and counters cleaned off at all times. You don't want to reinforce this any further. Have you tryed putting him on lead when he comes in? This way if he trys to jump up, your right there and can work with it the very second he does by a Nooooo/Sit. (Hopefully he knows that command) Stay calm, no hollering or pushing down. 



> when i go back into the kitchen he sees me and jumps down right away.


What he is learning from you right now is you play rough, and he is learning to do it when you are not in the room, and you don't want that! See, this is why I say don't holler, and don't push him down because this is what this creates. He is just learning to do it behind your back where it is safe.



> i have banned him to the back porch but nothing is working.


This will never train him! It isn't the answer to fixing this problem. The way to fix it, is to deal with it in a calm manner, and be there when it happens. If you cannot be there, then it is best to keep him gated off or kenneled for those times you can't work with him, or supervise him as already mentioned in prior posts. I know it is frustrating, and I know they will push your buttons sometimes:doh: But you can't give up and ban him too the back porch because there is no training in that in creating a beautifully trained dog, inside and out. Hang in there with him, you may want to give up...but please don't! Also, as mentioned exercise will help alot, although it won't fix it. This you have to work with one on one with him. 

Keep us updated on your progress and I wish you both the very best, you CAN do this


----------



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

Thankyou all sooooo much. I tries the cans and he thought that was fun and games but I followed everything the you told me Goldndust and man what a difference. I have not hollered at him since last evening or this morning and I think you were right in that he responds so quick to a calm voice!!!!!!!!!! Never would have ever tried that had I not been advised. He was actually such a good boy last night and also if I tell him no in a softer voice he actually will quit using my older dog for a teething biscuit. my old dog, Molly, has not been feeling well for a couple of days so it is nice that Diago is leaving her alone. I think she is beginning toperk up now as she wanted to play this morning. She had a case of diarhea and that is starting to slowly clear. Thanks so much for all of the help I have received on this forum. I would have been absolutely lost without it!!!!!!! I have never had a dog that was so feisty but so doggone cute and loveable!!


----------



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

Well i have to update everyone that helped me on my little counter surfer...the cans worked and I couldn't believe it but it took only two times of him knocking them down!!!! ALSO what a huuuuge difference correcting him with a normal tone to my voice and not hollering! he has been a totally different dog this past week, he listens to practically everything!!!!!!!!!! he doesn't jump on us anymore, no cupboard jumping, he is actually beginning to leave my old dog alone instead of using her as a teething biscuit. the potty training i think we have licked!!! i want to give a HUGE THANKYOU to everyone on this forum, you have been invaluable!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great news. I know sometimes when you are in the middle of the problem you can't see the solution, so having a third party make suggestions really helps. This board is the best source of information!


----------

